# How to raise serotonin levels naturally?



## Aster (Aug 12, 2002)

1-Okay, there are some food sources that help with serotonin production--foods high in *B-vites* (brown rice, chicken, corn ,eggs, green leafie's, legumes, meat, nuts, peas, sunflower seeds, nutritional yeast), *Calcium* (almonds, brewer's yeast, green leafy's and cruciferous veg's, fish with bones, sesame seeds, tofu), *Magnesium* (green leafy's, brown rice, sesame seeds, shrimp, salmon) and *Tryptophan* (turkey, soy foods, peanuts, almonds).

2-Essential fatty acids necessary for serotonin production are the omega *3's* (fish oils found in mackerel, salmon, sardine, tuna; walmut oil, flax oil) and *6's* (canola oil, chicken, eggs, flax, grape seed oil, safflower oil, sunflower oil, turkey, wheat germ oil) as well as *Gamma-Linolenic Acid* (black current oil, bluegreen algae, borage oil, evening primrose oil). I've also read that most pple have an excess of omega 6's and need to decrease the amount of 6's in their diet in order for the 3's to function well. I guess most of us are lacking in 3's.

3-Long-term stress depletes serotonin levels. Short term stress actually increases serotonin, but after time you get burn-out and it becomes increasingly difficult for the body to produce serotonin. So reduce stress--this can be as simple as adding exercise and meditation to the daily routine or as life changing as choosing to leave a really stressful job.

4-Avoid stimulants bc they deplete serotonin over time--this works the same was stress does. We're talking things like caffeine, refined carbs, chocolate, sugar as well as the heavier stim's like cold remedies, alcohol, street drugs, diet pills and tobacco

Anyone else have ideas on how to raise serotonin levels naturally?


----------



## Eosine (Dec 14, 2002)

Hey looks like you got it covered! If anyone has more I'd like to see it. Looks like all you have to do is eat wisely, exersize, and manage stress!

I love evening primrose oil for many reasons, now there's one more! I take the capsules that also include vitamin E.

Two other tryptophane sources are bananas and avacado!

If you find yourself stressing at any given moment, recognize it, stop for a second, and take some nice deep belly breaths...works great! I keep up some cute pics with a bunny in front of a computer at a desk with its feet up to remind me to relax and breath!! I also keep a lava lamp going sometimes, and take a nice deep breath whenever I look at it. Just using it as a reminder!

Stress is inevitable, but breathing is easy!


----------



## amnesiac (Dec 28, 2001)

Vitamin B-6 & zinc


----------



## david14433 (Aug 8, 2008)

Those foods will only raise seritonin to a small extent because they have to compete for other amino acids to enter through the blood brain barrier. If you really want to raise serotonin levels you have to get the direct precursor to it in a supplement. Which is 5- HTP an amino acid. I take this stuff all the time and it has definitely raised my levels of serotonin. I sleep like a baby when ever I take it.
I get my5-HTP from Swanson Vitamins for a decent price or try vitacost.com They both have some of the best prices on the internet for supplements.
Your really beating around the bush if your not taking this supplement for raising serotonin.
If you try it let me know how it goes.
Good luck and God bless!


----------



## harrietsmama (Dec 10, 2001)

Exercise too! Lots of activities count that aren't traditional exercise, like gardening, sex







etc.

a small rebounder is good which you can just bounce a little, whatever you can handle and you can watch a movie or something at the same time.

I have also heard being outside between 1&4pm has many benefits for depression, sleep regulation etc. which I think would also effect serotonin levels but that's not an official yeah I've read that comment. It's a general feel better step to take.

slow, non aerobic walking is another really helpful thing - if you can do it for an hour ( I do it and you'd be surprised how slow you have to go to not raise your heart rate!) it stimulates your metabolism, which seems like a supportive thing to go along with trying to improve serotonin.

I hope these are helpful ideas, even though they may not be directly on the mark. They have improved how I feel which is usually what one is looking for when trying to boost serotonin


----------

